# Burton Binding Sizing



## Cue (Dec 24, 2012)

I had size 9.5 Burton Rulers with Cartels and used Mediums; fit perfectly. Ended up selling the bindings to guy with size 10.5 boot and the bindings were way too small. He took em anyway cause he was desperate and boarding the next day.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

you need med.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

24WERD said:


> you need med.


Fer sure med


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Size medium for sure. I have used US10 vans with medium Burton bindings without problem (at the upper-end, but not fully maxed).


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Cue said:


> I had size 9.5 Burton Rulers with Cartels and used Mediums; fit perfectly. Ended up selling the bindings to guy with size 10.5 boot and the bindings were way too small. He took em anyway cause he was desperate and boarding the next day.


Sounds highly unusual - or maybe he did not adjust them properly. As mentioned, I have had some of the bulkiest boots on the market at size 10 in the mediums and even size 10.5 might have been ok. For most boots I reckon you can easily go to size 11 with medium Burton bindings.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Sounds highly unusual - or maybe he did not adjust them properly. As mentioned, I have had some of the bulkiest boots on the market at size 10 in the mediums and even size 10.5 might have been ok. For most boots I reckon you can easily go to size 11 with medium Burton bindings.


Agreed 100%, don't need large in burton until your at least 11.5


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Sounds highly unusual - or maybe he did not adjust them properly. As mentioned, I have had some of the bulkiest boots on the market at size 10 in the mediums and even size 10.5 might have been ok. For most boots I reckon you can easily go to size 11 with medium Burton bindings.


I had size 11 rulers on med c 60s. The rulers were old, predates the shrinkage tech in burton boots. Still fit fine.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have large Cartel with 10.5 Deeluxe ID's and they fit fine. I've had to extend the straps even to make them fit right. The gas pedal however is in the first position.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a size 10.5 K2 bulky boot and the mediums are perfect. You don't want a medium if you boot is an 11 imho.

Edit: I have the new Genesis, and older pairs of Cartels.


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

I will buy a M.Thanks guys...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just as a point of reference. I have the 2014 Burton Cartels in Large and I'm a 9.5 Wide US. They fit absolutely perfect! 

I'm pretty sure in previous models of the Cartel you were able to extend the gas pedal and make other adjustments. On the 2014 Cartels, you cannot make any adjustments to the gas pedal. I think it's the same for the EST version but I'm not sure because I have the re:flex version.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> Just as a point of reference. I have the 2014 Burton Cartels in Large and I'm a 9.5 Wide US. They fit absolutely perfect!
> 
> I'm pretty sure in previous models of the Cartel you were able to extend the gas pedal and make other adjustments. On the 2014 Cartels, you cannot make any adjustments to the gas pedal. I think it's the same for the EST version but I'm not sure because I have the re:flex version.


It's not about the boots fitting in the bindings. It's about getting them centered on the board. For me, 10.5 boot, I can't get a large burton binding close enough to the toe side of the board. Heel cup is fixed, so the only adjustment you have is in the disc and choosing different holes (which there only 3 sets). This is the biggest limitation of burton bindings. It simplifies the design and keeps it lighter, but you must get the correct size or you can't get the toe and heel overhang to match up.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

My boot and bindings are centered with small equal amount on toe and heel side on every single board that I have. 

Perhaps it's because my Salomon Dialogue wide boots do not have shrinkage tech? I don't know works great for my 9.5 boot and the OP has a 9.5 boot.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Size medium for sure. I have used US10 vans with medium Burton bindings without problem (at the upper-end, but not fully maxed).


I wore a 7.5 boot in a Malavita medium and they fit fine too. Wasn't even min'd out. Weird. Wouldn't do it again, but I did.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> Just as a point of reference. I have the 2014 Burton Cartels in Large and I'm a 9.5 Wide US. They fit absolutely perfect!
> 
> I'm pretty sure in previous models of the Cartel you were able to extend the gas pedal and make other adjustments. *On the 2014 Cartels, you cannot make any adjustments to the gas pedal. * I think it's the same for the EST version but I'm not sure because I have the re:flex version.


Say what? :icon_scratch:


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Say what? :icon_scratch:


Lol yea, had the same thought. It's adjustable, just pull harder.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww man, i need to go to the gym more! 

I was yanking on that sucker and i swore it wouldn't move! I just tried now and it came out easily.

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> Aww man, i need to go to the gym more!
> 
> I was yanking on that sucker and i swore it wouldn't move! I just tried now and it came out easily.
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight.


We're still talking about bindings yeah?


----------

